# OBS Engine Reviews & Rambles



## Tockit (7/12/16)

So this happened today, I have to say goodbye to the Serpent crew. Something came up and the Sm25 was traded. Say Hello to my new little friend.






Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Scissorhands (7/12/16)

Tockit said:


> So this happened today, I have to say goodbye to the Serpent crew. Something came up and the Sm25 was traded. Say Hello to my new little friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been eyeing this tank for Some time now, whats your verdict?

Apparently the flavour is top notch, impressive capacity and cant really leak

Calling in the big guns @Rob Fisher for a full field test,quality control, spread sheets and vlog documentation and yes it fits a standard drip tip!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (7/12/16)

Tockit said:


> So this happened today, I have to say goodbye to the Serpent crew. Something came up and the Sm25 was traded. Say Hello to my new little friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shhhhh just now uncle @Rob Fisher catches wind of the Serpent Slayer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands (7/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Shhhhh just now uncle @Rob Fisher catches wind of the Serpent Slayer


Hahaha every dog has its day


----------



## Daniel (7/12/16)

Scissorhands said:


> I have been eyeing this tank for Some time now, whats your verdict?
> 
> Apparently the flavour is top notch, impressive capacity and cant really leak
> 
> Calling in the big guns @Rob Fisher for a full field test,quality control, spread sheets and vlog documentation and yes it fits a standard drip tip!!


You just answered your own questions

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/16)

Scissorhands said:


> I have been eyeing this tank for Some time now, whats your verdict?
> 
> Apparently the flavour is top notch, impressive capacity and cant really leak
> 
> Calling in the big guns @Rob Fisher for a full field test,quality control, spread sheets and vlog documentation and yes it fits a standard drip tip!!



Still trying to catch up on my current goodies under review... but this is on my list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (7/12/16)

So I received this tank today, fumbling in my excitement trying to open the bubble wrap packaging and nearly losing a finger cutting open the bubble wrap it didn't start well..... 

Quick rundown (NOT!) :

Build quality is excellent, nice threading although the top part with the little notches can be a head scratcher (unscrew the whole top tank part no need to dis assemble). 

Now to the build deck well this was my first experience with Velocity style decks and dual coil to be brutally honest so I was reluctant to just dive in. Well give me a snorkel and some goggles.... 

Only wire I had with me was 26g Kanthral, quick parallel wrap seven wraps I think and I had my two spaced coils. In the deck they went, some fiddling with the coils to get it nicely aligned with the wick holes and Bob's your Father's brother. 

To the wicking! This was a bit of a challenge as I didn't have one of those weird angles tweezer jobbies but basically cut the wicks 1cm from the deck fluff out cut some off (or not) bang some juice on and stick the wick (CBV2) into the holes, not too Toight.... 

Another new experience for me, vaping above 30W. The ramp up time on the coils were slow @30W so I bumped it to 40 and first toot, hang on what's this? Smooth drag perfect for those long restricted LHs (had airflow half open). No spit back no gurgling nothing.... 

I have not reviewed any vaping gear or tanks or whatnot and this is probably the k@kkest waffle review ever but man this little Engine is the one that can....

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Tockit (7/12/16)

Scissorhands said:


> I have been eyeing this tank for Some time now, whats your verdict?
> 
> Apparently the flavour is top notch, impressive capacity and cant really leak
> 
> Calling in the big guns @Rob Fisher for a full field test,quality control, spread sheets and vlog documentation and yes it fits a standard drip tip!!


I'll give my verdict tomorrow after I spent more time with it, velocity style deck which is the easiest to build on. No juice ring to fuss with. Easy to wick and no need to thin out the tails. Cut to length and stuff into holes. Swapping out flavours is a breeze. The Sm25 I had to go through half the tank before getting the new flavour coming through clean. For me the flavour is better than sm25 and no dry hits while chain vaping. But tomorrow I'll give my verdict. Lol 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (7/12/16)

Tockit said:


> I'll give my verdict tomorrow after I spent more time with it, velocity style deck which is the easiest to build on. No juice ring to fuss with. Easy to wick and no need to thin out the tails. Cut to length and stuff into holes. Swapping out flavours is a breeze. The Sm25 I had to go through half the tank before getting the new flavour coming through clean. For me the flavour is better than sm25 and no dry hits while chain vaping. But tomorrow I'll give my verdict. Lol
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Hah! So I jumped the gun on all you okes with my 'review'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/12/16)

Thanks for sharing your review @Daniel 
Have moved the thread to the relevant hardware review subforum


----------



## Daniel (7/12/16)

So in short :

- Build Quality = 8/10
- Build Ease = 10/10
- Wicking = 8/10 (need a pointy thing) 
- Flavour = 9/10 (OK it's not a dripper) 
- Looks = 9/10 (replacement drip tip might be a challenge to get the right one) 
- Leakiness = 0/10 (unless you do hand stand vaping this tank will not leak)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Anneries (8/12/16)

Thank you for the quick review. I have been looking at this RTA, actually not, I try to skim over it when ever I see it is available online, to prevent me from making the purchase. 

But will have a look, this might be my reward for surviving this year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (8/12/16)

Anneries said:


> Thank you for the quick review. I have been looking at this RTA, actually not, I try to skim over it when ever I see it is available online, to prevent me from making the purchase.
> 
> But will have a look, this might be my reward for surviving this year.



Thanks , was more of a waffle than a review , will see how it goes the next couple weeks and do a proper review. Maybe even my first Youtube video  

I see they brought out the OBS Engine Mini (23mm) as well , supposedly smaller chamber (and of course juice capacity less 3.5ml) which would mean better flavour. I ordered one on the Slow Boat and will see how it goes.


----------



## spiv (8/12/16)

I love OBS and have both the Crius and Crius plus tanks, which perform amazingly. Apparently the Engine is in another league altogether. Reviews have all raved about it. It's definitely on my Christmas wishlist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/12/16)

I rant and rave about the serpent mini. It is my daily tank even and is an excellent RTA.... But as you can see which tank gets to sit on the minikin .


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/12/16)

OK boys and girls... if the OBS Engine isn't as good as the Serpent Mini 25 someone is going to get hurt real bad! OBS Engine on it's way!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK boys and girls... if the OBS Engine isn't as good as the Serpent Mini 25 someone is going to get hurt real bad! OBS Engine on it's way!


Finally. You might as well maybe just order 10 to sit on the rest of your mods.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (8/12/16)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (8/12/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> I rant and rave about the serpent mini. It is my daily tank even and is an excellent RTA.... But as you can see which tank gets to sit on the minikin .



Yeah , I've had a love/hate relationship with the Serpent from the beginning , it's on the back burner for now.

One annoyance with the OBS filling (and maybe I'm over filling) , but when I close the filling slide juice always seem to get pressed out and I have to wipe the tank..... really for now the only gripe I have with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Daniel (8/12/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Finally. You might as well maybe just order 10 to sit on the rest of your mods.



Just for the record oom @Rob Fisher , it was @Kalashnikov that put us all onto it  ...... but I'm sure you'll love it , would love to hear your views on it. For me it's really been a no fuss stick your wick in the holes type of atty .... 
Glad I got mine before the feeding frenzy begins  , thinking of getting the Mini (23mm) seems it fits on the Pico just just .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Yeah , I've had a love/hate relationship with the Serpent from the beginning , it's on the back burner for now.
> 
> One annoyance with the OBS filling (and maybe I'm over filling) , but when I close the filling slide juice always seem to get pressed out and I have to wipe the tank..... really for now the only gripe I have with it.



YEah its a very normal thing with all OBS tanks. You do get that little bit of juice. But its nothing trageic. Just carry a small tissue. Or use your shirt or someones cat. Anything really...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tockit (8/12/16)

Tockit said:


> I'll give my verdict tomorrow after I spent more time with it, velocity style deck which is the easiest to build on. No juice ring to fuss with. Easy to wick and no need to thin out the tails. Cut to length and stuff into holes. Swapping out flavours is a breeze. The Sm25 I had to go through half the tank before getting the new flavour coming through clean. For me the flavour is better than sm25 and no dry hits while chain vaping. But tomorrow I'll give my verdict. Lol
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Oh did i mention that airlocks is not an issue on this tank, the flavour is consistent on each and every draw. i found on the SM25 that flavour gets muted after a few draws, open the top cap to let some air in to get the flavour come back again. This wasn't going to work for me so what i did was open the top cap a little that the threads still caught and used it like that pulling some air in while you vape. Flavour was consistent then also did i mention this thing doesnt leak.... not spit back for the first few draws after refilling your tank? Great tank, i love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Daniel (8/12/16)

Tockit said:


> Oh did i mention that airlocks is not an issue on this tank, the flavour is consistent on each and every draw. i found on the SM25 that flavour gets muted after a few draws, open the top cap to let some air in to get the flavour come back again. This wasn't going to work for me so what i did was open the top cap a little that the threads still caught and used it like that pulling some air in while you vape. Flavour was consistent then also did i mention this thing doesnt leak.... not spit back for the first few draws after refilling your tank? Great tank, i love it.



Haha , I think we are crowding this thread , oom @Rob Fisher maybe move the relevant posts to the new OBS Engine thread ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (8/12/16)

Sooooo , my first ever review on the interwebs for your viewing pleasure (or NOT) :

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tockit (8/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Yeah , I've had a love/hate relationship with the Serpent from the beginning , it's on the back burner for now.
> 
> One annoyance with the OBS filling (and maybe I'm over filling) , but when I close the filling slide juice always seem to get pressed out and I have to wipe the tank..... really for now the only gripe I have with it.


All i do is will the sleeve is up is give the juice hole column a wipe down before closing and no juice droplets when you close it. even with the juice droplets its alot less than what gets dumped out of the serpent if the wicks decide to move.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/16)

Nice one @Daniel !

Headsup - I struggled to hear you at times - but great to see the device in action!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caveman (8/12/16)

About 3 weeks ago I dropped the glass of my Tornado RTA and it shattered. I couldn't find a replacement, so I got me the Engine RTA. Been using it since as my ADV RTA. I love this tank. It is awesome. Flavor is extremely good and the build quality is top notch. 

The wicking seems tricky, buts it's very simple. The only thing I don't like about the wicking is that if you don't have the wicks touching the base, ie just going into the holes, you can't vape up all the juice in it and your flavors will mix for a tank or 2. Not a big issue but still annoying.

The juice fill is great, there is some juice buildup underneath the ring though and if you open and close it there will be some juice being expelled. Not much though.

I love the top airflow only part of it. No more leaking or condensation onto my mod (yay).
Also, you can replace the cotton without emptying the tank, which is a big win for me. Overall its a great tank, up along with the best I've tried so far. Definitely recommended.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Daniel (8/12/16)

Silver said:


> Nice one @Daniel !
> 
> Headsup - I struggled to hear you at times - but great to see the device in action!


Thanks Ja forgot to change the mic from the shitty little Webcam to that white piece in my ear lol did you notice I'm new at this  lots of uhmms and Jaaaas...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Thanks Ja forgot to change the mic from the shitty little Webcam to that white piece in my ear lol did you notice I'm new at this  lots of uhmms and Jaaaas...



Don't worry - it was great - more than I have done!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Tockit (8/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Thanks Ja forgot to change the mic from the shitty little Webcam to that white piece in my ear lol did you notice I'm new at this  lots of uhmms and Jaaaas...


And the one KAK.   

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (8/12/16)

If it doesn't do single coils, I won't do it, lol.


----------



## Daniel (8/12/16)

Viper_SA said:


> If it doesn't do single coils, I won't do it, lol.


But it can


----------



## Viper_SA (8/12/16)

Shut-up @Daniel, I'm trying to convince myself not to make any more vape-debt here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (8/12/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Shut-up @Daniel, I'm trying to convince myself not to make any more vape-debt here


Haha know the feeling but honestly was also a staunch single coil vaper till I tried dual it makes a considerable difference in flavour though. Yes battery life and all that but if you running a dual batt mod its fine really. And the deck is so easy to build on also. Ok I'm not helping am I? Lol


----------



## Deckie (8/12/16)

I have both and in limited humble experience, wicked right, the Serpent 25 gets the win regarding flavour. But once again ,,,, taste is very subjective.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (8/12/16)

Deckie said:


> I have both and in limited humble experience, wicked right, the Serpent 25 gets the win regarding flavour. But once again ,,,, taste is very subjective.


It's so close with all these RTAs these days to me the winning factor was ease of build and draw it just feels better draw wise


----------



## Deckie (8/12/16)

Daniel said:


> It's so close with all these RTAs these days to me the winning factor was ease of build and draw it just feels better draw wise


Yes building on the OBS Engine is easy but once you have the building & wicking on the Serpent 25 waxed, it's a win in my circumstances. Yes the draw on the Engine is smoother but I found despite that, having the air hit the coils from the top, due to the design (which is ingenious regarding leaking), one tends to loose flavour. To me I found the flavour rather diluted with air, if you get what I'm saying. The flavour from the serpent is more full.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (8/12/16)

Daniel said:


> So I received this tank today, fumbling in my excitement trying to open the bubble wrap packaging and nearly losing a finger cutting open the bubble wrap it didn't start well.....
> 
> Quick rundown (NOT!) :
> 
> ...


You hit it head on,this tank is quickly becoming my go to. I can't find any cons.A winner all around IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (8/12/16)

Just when I thought I was happy with my three Serpent Mini's 25mm, had to watch that _evil YouTube _and my OBS arrives tomorrow, wonder if I will need three again, just in case!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (9/12/16)

After about 4 tanks. 27G Kanthal, about 6 wraps each, 2.5 mm ID, 0.46 ohms. Ceramic wicks. Great vape using TC Kanthal on the Hohm Slice.






Dry burning with wicks intact.





Good and clean.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel (9/12/16)

Andre said:


> After about 4 tanks. 27G Kanthal, about 6 wraps each, 2.5 mm ID, 0.46 ohms. Ceramic wicks. Great vape using TC Kanthal on the Hohm Slice.
> 
> @Andre this ceramic wicking material is really tickling my interest ......


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/16)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/12/16)

Andre said:


> After about 4 tanks. 27G Kanthal, about 6 wraps each, 2.5 mm ID, 0.46 ohms. Ceramic wicks. Great vape using TC Kanthal on the Hohm Slice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is the flavour with that wick? where does one find it?


----------



## Tockit (9/12/16)

+1 where can those wicks be had


----------



## Daniel (9/12/16)

@Kalashnikov @Tockit : Here , BUT caveat international shipping is a no no ..... so if anyone knows a buddy in the US that can ship it to us can work , but it's risky , maybe @Andre can comment on the risks involved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (9/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 78162


 Let us know how it goes Mr @Rob Fisher , curious how you'll find it. I'm already thinking about buying a second one.


----------



## Andre (9/12/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> How is the flavour with that wick? where does one find it?





Tockit said:


> +1 where can those wicks be had


Ceramic does not usually wick well if bended. I only use it in my bf drippers - slanted. Wicked this one with it more out of curiosity. First tank I found that tolerated the ceramic wicks. Vaping at 30 W and 215 C. Have not tried it higher in the Engine, but doubt if it will keep up much higher than that based on my experience with vertical ceramic wicks in the Aromamizer. Imho not really worth your while in tanks. Drippers is another matter. Tried the ceramics in the Fuji Digiflavour, but was a fail in there.

Only available in the USA here, but they are not allowed to export it. Huge, huge fine if caught. So, if you can find a mate there willing to take the risk.

EDIT: Ok switched to Wattage mode and tried it at 40W. Dry hit on the second toot. Cotton definitely better in RTAs and RDTAs.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/16)

JB1987 said:


> Let us know how it goes Mr @Rob Fisher , curious how you'll find it. I'm already thinking about buying a second one.



@JB1987 so far so good... easy to set up and build on... not a huge fan of dual coils but will persevere... airflow for days... more than the SM25... I like the design and I think it will be really leak proof... I think I should have washed it first because there is a slight taste but I was anxious to try it... I think it will also not suffer from airlocks and love the bubbles that you see after a good vape... I have a feeling I'm going to really like this tank.

More in a few days of playing!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/16)

OK lesson learnt... always always wash the tanks first... emptied the tank and washed it and rewicked it... The OBS Engine is a really nice tank...


----------



## Caveman (9/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK lesson learnt... always always wash the tanks first... emptied the tank and washed it and rewicked it... The OBS Engine is a really nice tank...


Mine had some serious oil spillage going on when I first got it. It's an awesome tank though. I couldn't get my hands on a SM25 at the time so I went for this. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/16)

Caveman said:


> Mine had some serious oil spillage going on when I first got it. It's an awesome tank though. I couldn't get my hands on a SM25 at the time so I went for this.



Yip mine too... not cool... why they don't wash the tanks properly is beyond me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK lesson learnt... always always wash the tanks first... emptied the tank and washed it and rewicked it... The OBS Engine is a really nice tank...


We have turned you over to the other side

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK lesson learnt... always always wash the tanks first... emptied the tank and washed it and rewicked it... The OBS Engine is a really nice tank...


Also another thing those twisted coils that come with it are really good. Although they do need a much higher wattage

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> We have turned you over to the other side



I wouldn't go that far just yet... but it certainly is as good as the SM25... let's see how it stands up to use... I wish it had a single coil option... but yes I am impressed with it... it's a Chicken Dinner and a Keeper so far!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/16)

As a matter of interest I have Dual Ni80 24g 3mm ID 7 wrap coils... 0.27Ω


----------



## JB1987 (9/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK lesson learnt... always always wash the tanks first... emptied the tank and washed it and rewicked it... The OBS Engine is a really nice tank...



I gave the tank a quick smell when I opened the package and got a whiff of machine oil so I immediately gave it a wash. Only slight negative I had with this tank but luckily it has nothing to do with the product, it's the same with most atty's. Glad you like it so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/16)

I think I need to rebuild the coils... at 0.28Ω the vape is too dry and a little too warm compared to the SM25... any suggestions?

Calling @BigGuy!


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I need to rebuild the coils... at 0.28Ω the vape is too dry and a little too warm compared to the SM25... any suggestions?
> 
> Calling @BigGuy!


Yes maybe lets see your wicking? Over time i learnt best way is just lay the cotton on top of the holes and not in. Will wick much better which should make the vape less dry

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit (9/12/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Yes maybe lets see your wicking? Over time i learnt best way is just lay the cotton on top of the holes and not in. Will wick much better which should make the vape less dry


That is how I use to wick the avocado 24 aswell. Have the wicks lay ontop of the holes 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (9/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I need to rebuild the coils... at 0.28Ω the vape is too dry and a little too warm compared to the SM25... any suggestions?
> 
> Calling @BigGuy!


I run mine at 0.38 ohm at 42 watt. I think it's about 7 wrap 26awg nichrome. My wick is just covering the holes. Not to the base. Can take nice long 5-7sec draws before it gets too warm. With a big ass bubble that pops out hehe

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/16)

Thanks Guys... I put the wick down into the holes... will rewick and rest the tails over the holes as suggested!


----------



## Caveman (9/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Guys... I put the wick down into the holes... will rewick and rest the tails over the holes as suggested!


They have to be just slightly inside the holes. And cover the entire hole, otherwise I've found it floods the deck and you end up with a mouthful of semi warm juice.  

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (9/12/16)

@Rob Fisher check the OBS KB thread think I posted a German single coil video there, will work well with those Claptons you got


----------



## Tockit (9/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @JB1987 so far so good... easy to set up and build on... not a huge fan of dual coils but will persevere... airflow for days... more than the SM25... I like the design and I think it will be really leak proof... I think I should have washed it first because there is a slight taste but I was anxious to try it... I think it will also not suffer from airlocks and love the bubbles that you see after a good vape... I have a feeling I'm going to really like this tank.
> 
> More in a few days of playing!
> 
> ...


That drip tip looks perfect on the engine. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/16)

I'm going to have to research this one a bit and play with the wicking... I'm not getting the perfect vape just yet... I'll redo it tomorrow...


----------



## JB1987 (10/12/16)

Thought I'd post some pics of the build I have in my OBS Engine.

Coil Type : Dual Kanthal 24g
Wick : Cotton Bacon V2
Wraps : 10.5 at 3mm ID
Ohms : 0.5
Watts: 40-50
Juice : All Day Vapes Strawberry & Lemon Scone

(Yes I know the one coil is a tiny bit scew, only noticed it later). This tank has become my favourite above all others, great flavour, easy build, wicking and filling. Being able to access the deck with a full tank to adjust your wicking when you realised you conked it up is a massive bonus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/16)

Thanks @JB1987! I will rebuild mine now... I'm not getting the flavour on it that I get with my SM25 and I think it's because I only did 7 wraps and it's too severe... coil building time!


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/16)

Dual Ni80 24g 10 wraps 3mm ID - 0.38Ω 

Still not reaching SM25 flavour... better but still needing more moisture and flavour... off to google for a single coil build...


----------



## JB1987 (10/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @JB1987! I will rebuild mine now... I'm not getting the flavour on it that I get with my SM25 and I think it's because I only did 7 wraps and it's too severe... coil building time!



It's a pleasure uncle @Rob Fisher , I've tried a few builds and I find that anything below 0.4 is too hot in this tank as the airflow comes from above, I can't handle a very hot vape. In my opinion thicker wire with more wraps works better and I wick it almost like you would wick a dripper. You could also do 3.5mm with a few less wraps, but I'm used to 3mm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987 (10/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dual Ni80 24g 10 wraps 3mm ID - 0.38Ω
> 
> Still not reaching SM25 flavour... better but still needing more moisture and flavour... off to google for a single coil build...



You can try moving the coils up to be almost level with the top of the posts so they are closer to the airflow, might make a difference?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/16)

OK now we are getting somewhere... put in a single Fused Clapton from Coil Empire... 0.59Ω at 40 watts... much better!

But I'm sorry guys this tank (while very nice) does not beat the Serpent Mini 25 for flavour... and the builds and hoops you have to jump through to get flavour is a real pain...

I will persevere today and see how the single coil and wick settles...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (10/12/16)

JB1987 said:


> Thought I'd post some pics of the build I have in my OBS Engine.
> 
> Coil Type : Dual Kanthal 24g
> Wick : Cotton Bacon V2
> ...



Great coil @JB1987 !
And nice photos


----------



## JB1987 (10/12/16)

Silver said:


> Great coil @JB1987 !
> And nice photos



Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (10/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK now we are getting somewhere... put in a single Fused Clapton from Coil Empire... 0.59Ω at 40 watts... much better!
> 
> But I'm sorry guys this tank (while very nice) does not beat the Serpent Mini 25 for flavour... and the builds and hoops you have to jump through to get flavour is a real pain...
> 
> I will persevere today and see how the single coil and wick settles...


I'll say nothing ...... I still stick to my earlier post.


----------



## DougP (10/12/16)

Dam dam dam 
I have asked my partner for divine intervention here.
She needs to ban me from forums and any talk about Vape gear 
And especially uncle Rob... 
See what you guys have done...

And here I am the proud owner of a OBS Engine 
Dual fused claptons 
6 Wraps 3 mm ID 
0.23 ohms @48 watts 
Great flavor 
No leaks (yeah baby love that part - not even chicken dinner that a dam turkey dinner)

Guess the only way I gonna break this spell that you guys have over me is for either my partner to help or I gonna find that doom or detol pastor and get these demons of persuasion exercised from my body and soul 

Be gone you bunch of demons

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/16)

Deckie said:


> I have both and in limited humble experience, wicked right, the Serpent 25 gets the win regarding flavour. But once again ,,,, taste is very subjective.



You made me go search for this post @Deckie... and I have to agree... I don't think the OBS Engine is better for flavour... well for me and my XXX anyway.


----------



## Deckie (10/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> You made me go search for this post @Deckie... and I have to agree... I don't think the OBS Engine is better for flavour... well for me and my XXX anyway.



Rob here is the post, my reasoning ....



Deckie said:


> Yes building on the OBS Engine is easy but once you have the building & wicking on the Serpent 25 waxed, it's a win in my circumstances. Yes the draw on the Engine is smoother but I found despite that, having the air hit the coils from the top, due to the design (which is ingenious regarding leaking), one tends to loose flavour. To me I found the flavour rather diluted with air, if you get what I'm saying. The flavour from the serpent is more full.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/16)

Deckie said:


> Rob here is the post, my reasoning ....



Your reasoning seems 100% on the button!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (10/12/16)

Flavour wise the OBS is maybe so gently less than the SM25 BUT for me the less fuss no spit back etc pushes it over the Serpent


----------



## DougP (10/12/16)

@Daniel 
Have tried various round wire builds and find flavor with them is not up there with Serpent. 
Spaced Fused claptons, on the other hand, are on the money with regards to flavor. 
This dec definitely appears to perform best with bigger wrapped wire type builds (claptons, fused claptons etc)
I also found better flavor the closer I could push the coils to the posts leaving as much space as possible on sides of coil for air to get down there 
Also watched 11 different YouTube videos regarding wicking and cotton length. 
In 8 of them wicks are cut in line with outer edge of build deck base and tucked in so they just appear under dec 
1 has wicks cut long and tails tucked through holes and spread out along bottom base 
2 have cotton just lightly tucked ontop of holes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (11/12/16)

Viper_SA said:


> If it doesn't do single coils, I won't do it, lol.


Don't let that stop you @Viper_SA , this tank is a real good one and I echo the accolades mentioned.Plus Daniel says can do!


----------



## Tockit (11/12/16)

So this is how I setup the engine. I basically use this technique on all my velocity style decks. What you do is you put the bottom lead of your coil in the top hole of your post and vise versa, the top lead into the bottom hole of your post. You start off with something like this. 






Make sure you don't pull the coils to close to the post as it will move closer to the posts when you straighten it out. So I left mine close to the edge of the inside base like so. 





Twisted it straight and this is what you end up with. 









Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel (11/12/16)

kev mac said:


> Don't let that stop you @Viper_SA , this tank is a real good one and I echo the accolades mentioned.Plus Daniel says can do!


So decided to try a single coil build as per the German video... 

Single Clapton 0.85 






All wicked and juiced with Rayon 









Epic fail its true Rayon does NOT do well in tanks, dry hit highway. 

OK redo with CBV2, Epic fail again unscrewed as you can mos rewick without emptying the tank. Yes that's if you unscrew the whole bloody thing and not leave the tank behind.... Curses... 






Needless to say I stripped my moer and the little engine is on a timeout in the corner  

Back to the SM25 for now, incedently the OBS drip tip actually works Lekker on the Serpent

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Scissorhands (11/12/16)

Daniel said:


> So decided to try a single coil build as per the German video...
> 
> Single Clapton 0.85
> 
> ...


I enjoyed this more than i should have, bottom line = sm25 

I would love to give the engine a go though, then there's the geekvape Ammit around the corner! Will wait for the 25mm "mini" though (fighting urges)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/12/16)

Daniel said:


> So decided to try a single coil build as per the German video...
> 
> Back to the SM25 for now, incedently the OBS drip tip actually works Lekker on the Serpent



Looks like a mage tank

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (12/12/16)

Scissorhands said:


> I enjoyed this more than i should have, bottom line = sm25
> 
> I would love to give the engine a go though, then there's the geekvape Ammit around the corner! Will wait for the 25mm "mini" though (fighting urges)



Haha , it was a bit 'tongue in cheek' but i am first to admit if certain things don't work well ... and this time it was my own stupidity  (dropped the SM25 as well LOL , just my luck no replacement glass either) 

I will give the OBS another chance when I get the time. For now I'm grafting to get to Thursday and then the bush for 4 days next week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (13/12/16)

Daniel said:


> So decided to try a single coil build as per the German video...
> 
> Single Clapton 0.85
> 
> ...


You made it look like it was designed for single coil.


----------



## kev mac (13/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> You made me go search for this post @Deckie... and I have to agree... I don't think the OBS Engine is better for flavour... well for me and my XXX anyway.


Subjective is the key word, I get excellent flavor out of her.I love everything about the Engine. I am anxious though to try a Serpent Mini,she has created quite the reputation and the single coil does it for me. I am pretty sure one will be joining the family.Santa,are you listening?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (13/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Still trying to catch up on my current goodies under review... but this is on my list.


Happy to report that I have just ordered the Serpent mini on a flash sale at Gearbest for $16.95.I guess Santa was listening.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## kev mac (13/12/16)

Caveman said:


> Mine had some serious oil spillage going on when I first got it. It's an awesome tank though. I couldn't get my hands on a SM25 at the time so I went for this.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


@Caveman , flash sale at Gearbest I just ordered it for $16.95usd


----------



## kev mac (13/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I need to rebuild the coils... at 0.28Ω the vape is too dry and a little too warm compared to the SM25... any suggestions?
> 
> Calling @BigGuy!


I don't know if this helps but I 'm doing dual Aliens (32 over 26g) .32ohm ramping OK at 36w,comfortablly warm at a lower,medium setting.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/16)

kev mac said:


> I don't know if this helps but I 'm doing dual Aliens (32 over 26g) .32ohm ramping OK at 36w,comfortablly warm at a lower,medium setting.



Funny I never seem to get better flavor from fancy coils vs my standard Ni80 builds... but there must be something to these fancy coils because I lot of people rate them so I will keep trying...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tockit (13/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Funny I never seem to get better flavor from fancy coils vs my standard Ni80 builds... but there must be something to these fancy coils because I lot of people rate them so I will keep trying...


@Rob Fisher, i have encountered the exact same thing and im happy with my simple Ni80 builds. The only difference is these fancy coils need more power.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Caveman (13/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Funny I never seem to get better flavor from fancy coils vs my standard Ni80 builds... but there must be something to these fancy coils because I lot of people rate them so I will keep trying...


Same here, I like my plain coils.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (14/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Funny I never seem to get better flavor from fancy coils vs my standard Ni80 builds... but there must be something to these fancy coils because I lot of people rate them so I will keep trying...


I hear you Rob,some of the logic the Twisted Messes type of builders give such as more surface area and nooks and crannies for the juice makes sense but is the reward worth the effort?I mean a 6 wrap ,24g kanthal on a 3mm rod still works well,and I 'm vapeing on it in 5 minutes. I have found great flavor on the fancy builds but mainly I just like to build as a hobby type thing,it's fun for me.That is what makes vapeing so great.I had no idea when I picked up my first ego-vape where it was leading,to meeting new friends on line,exchanging ideas of all kinds and how much I enjoy all the cool things vapeing has to offer.And not to mention improving my health.Where the hell did this all come from?You only wanted info on builds,DOH!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/12/16)

Does anyone else obs seem to fire off gunshot pops when firing it for the first time after not using it for a while. Mine does this on every build. Quite scary how it pops on the first initial heat up


----------



## Daniel (22/12/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Does anyone else obs seem to fire off gunshot pops when firing it for the first time after not using it for a while. Mine does this on every build. Quite scary how it pops on the first initial heat up


Yup I benched it after I got some nice Piping hot juice on the tongue.... 'pop!' 'eina f... '

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Yup I benched it after I got some nice Piping hot juice on the tongue.... 'pop!' 'eina f... '


If only i could get my exhaust to make those same pops

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Yup I benched it after I got some nice Piping hot juice on the tongue.... 'pop!' 'eina f... '


Thats why the first 2 times firing after its been on a break i stand clear and await the pops

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (22/12/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> If only i could get my exhaust to make those same pops


You'll get shot by some trigger happy Boer in a Hilux (me)....


----------



## foGGyrEader (22/12/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Does anyone else obs seem to fire off gunshot pops when firing it for the first time after not using it for a while. Mine does this on every build. Quite scary how it pops on the first initial heat up


Yep, mine thuds a bit. Still like it, only had it for a day or so but it wicks perfectly. I do think I need to build a smaller 8 wrap/2.9mm ID setup in there, too much cotton in the wick holes doesn't help. Any luck with temp control? It seems these top airflow tanks don't do so well. Nothing wrong with the wicking though.


----------



## Tockit (22/12/16)

No vrrrrpha!!! Popping on my side . I'm running 7wraps 26g Ni80. 2.5mm id 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (4/1/17)

foGGyrEader said:


> Yep, mine thuds a bit. Still like it, only had it for a day or so but it wicks perfectly. I do think I need to build a smaller 8 wrap/2.9mm ID setup in there, too much cotton in the wick holes doesn't help. Any luck with temp control? It seems these top airflow tanks don't do so well. Nothing wrong with the wicking though.


I'm using dual .45 Alien coils with no snap,crackle or pop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/1/17)

Not sure if mentioned before. but has anyone tried a vertical build? would it work as the only problem i see is that there is no bottom airflow for the air to pass through


----------



## Nailedit77 (19/1/17)

I haven't had any problem or issues, I am over the moon with mine. One of the best rta's I've had

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (28/3/17)

Waiting for mine


----------



## kev mac (28/3/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Waiting for mine


You will love it.So easy to wick and it handles almost any build.Flavor is excellent,and I can't wait to get my hands on a Nano.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (28/3/17)

Meh , I'm over dual coils .... Merlin Mini is my only tank now haven't had anything beat it ....


----------



## CMMACKEM (28/3/17)

kev mac said:


> You will love it.So easy to wick and it handles almost any build.Flavor is excellent,and I can't wait to get my hands on a Nano.



Really cannot wait. Not enjoying my Serpent mini 25mm

Cloudlounge fourways and ruimsig have the nano at a decent price.


----------



## kev mac (29/3/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Really cannot wait. Not enjoying my Serpent mini 25mm
> 
> Cloudlounge fourways and ruimsig have the nano at a decent price.


The Serpent mini is a good atty with the right build but my experience with the Engine has been outstanding no matter the build.Outside of H.E. RTAs I can't think of a better one.If there is a better one I would love to hear about it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (4/4/17)

Ffs I am torn between this and the Petri dotmod 24mm.

I am 1st after flavor and while I do want clouds, they are 2nd.

Thoughts? @kev mac @Kalashnikov @prettymuchanyexperiencedvaper


----------



## spiv (4/4/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Ffs I am torn between this and the Petri dotmod 24mm.
> 
> I am 1st after flavor and while I do want clouds, they are 2nd.
> 
> Thoughts? @kev mac @Kalashnikov @prettymuchanyexperiencedvaper



Take a look at this thread.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/petri-rta-best-build.t33376/

I've got the Petri RTA and use the Engine and Engine Nano everyday.


----------



## Kalashnikov (4/4/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Ffs I am torn between this and the Petri dotmod 24mm.
> 
> I am 1st after flavor and while I do want clouds, they are 2nd.
> 
> Thoughts? @kev mac @Kalashnikov @prettymuchanyexperiencedvaper


Cant say much about the petri but it does have good flavour. I would say about the same as the engine.... I use my engine everyday. Its still the moist well rounded tank i have come across in terms of flavour/build/juice capacity and clouds. I would say the nano would be even better as single coils are the future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (4/4/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Cant say much about the petri but it does have good flavour. I would say about the same as the engine.... I use my engine everyday. Its still the moist well rounded tank i have come across in terms of flavour/build/juice capacity and clouds. I would say the nano would be even better as *single coils are the future*



Really...Why?


----------



## CMMACKEM (4/4/17)

Thank you gentleman.

I have looked online(Vaping Underground) and see that there are people moaning that the flavor on the OBS Engine is average. It is giving me second thoughts...gahhhhhhh!

I initially did my research on YouTube watching MikeVapes and he loved everything about the tank. 

I really want a dual coil RTA that is going to give me the best flavor.


----------



## Bearshare (4/4/17)

@CPS


----------



## gdigitel (4/4/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Really...Why?


Single coils are the future because research is starting to imply that vaping at higher temperatures exposes you to increased levels of formaldehyde and acetaldehyde and other baddies. That's why there seems to be a bit of a trend towards single coil flavour atties. Read this for more info :
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/device-in...tronic-cigarette-solvents.t35650/#post-514033

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (4/4/17)

I have now been using the nano for almost 2 weeks. Unfortunately the older brother the engine is much better. The flavour is better on the engine and you don't have to use any fancy wire. I'm getting good flavour now with a fused clapton but only after a few days of use. Also the nano eats through juice alot faster than the engine. I was plagued with dry hits on the nano using a simple 5 wrap Ni80 3mm Id coil. Lots of faffing about with wicking. Where as the engine is alot more forgiving in the wicking. Get yourself the engine rather. Else if you getting the nano then you need fancy wire like claptons. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## kev mac (5/4/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Ffs I am torn between this and the Petri dotmod 24mm.
> 
> I am 1st after flavor and while I do want clouds, they are 2nd.
> 
> Thoughts? @kev mac @Kalashnikov @prettymuchanyexperiencedvaper


Hi @CMMACKEM I have both and while the Petri has good flavor it can be a pita to build and wick.If anything the Engine is the anti Petri.Flavor is superb and building and wicking is a breeze.And at about one third of the price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (5/4/17)

Yip buying an OBS Engine Black tomorrow. Cloud lounge got the at R500.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bearshare (5/4/17)

Can we get a comparison 

Obs vs Rip trippers RT

@Waine put a spanner in the works

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (5/4/17)

Okay bought the OBS Engine @The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds .

So far so good, really impressed.

Depening on juice, Flavor is on par or just very slightly below compared with Serpent Mini 25mm. However due to the fact that the SM 25mm would get really hot(90w is my sweet spot) after only a couple of pulls the OBS Engine wins for me.

PS. I will be buying the Dotmod Petri RTA 24mm too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## snakevape (5/4/17)

One of the biggest myths about vaping is that dual-coil builds outperform single-coil builds for _flavour_. Of course another benefit of single coils is increased battery life and decreased eliquid usage. Win!


----------



## Hakhan (5/4/17)

Any of the nano owners tried the pharaoh? I can't decide between the 2.


----------



## Dolfie (5/4/17)

snakevape said:


> One of the biggest myths about vaping is that dual-coil builds outperform single-coil builds for _flavour_. Of course another benefit of single coils is increased battery life and decreased eliquid usage. Win!


I ordered the OBS Nano whent to fetch it at Vape store and it was the Engine they ordered so I put it on hold for now. Then I saw the sxk Hadaly for R300 it looks like a bargain to me and really good reviews. Today the Vape store got the Oumier Wasp Nano in. Anybody got some info about it. There is no reviews I see on it and for me it looks like a contender for the Hadaly.


----------



## Dolfie (5/4/17)

Dolfie said:


> I ordered the OBS Nano whent to fetch it at Vape store and it was the Engine they ordered so I put it on hold for now. Then I saw the sxk Hadaly for R300 it looks like a bargain to me and really good reviews. Today the Vape store got the Oumier Wasp Nano in. Anybody got some info about it. There is no reviews I see on it and for me it looks like a contender for the Hadaly.


----------



## spiv (6/4/17)

Dolfie said:


> Today the Vape store got the Oumier Wasp Nano in. Anybody got some info about it. There is no reviews I see on it and for me it looks like a contender for the Hadaly.



It looks like it has more airflow. May leak a lot more. Worth a shot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (10/4/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/obs-engine-black-full-box-contents.t36389/

Selling mine now


----------

